# So what's this red ring around my nipples?



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

At first I thought it might be eczema because there is also a little dry skin as well. It's been very dry because it's so darn cold and the heat is blasting! But there's a perfect red ring around each nipple, and it's slightly sensitive and itchy. I've been putting cocoa butter and lanolin on it and it doesn't seem to go away. Have had for 4-5 days now. Nursing is somewhat uncomfortable.

Never had this before, am currently nursing a 20 mo old. No other noticable symptoms, am feeling good otherwise.

Anybody got any ideas?

THANKS.
Mary


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

It could be thrush....I would stop the cocoa butter and lanolin as yeast love things like that. You could use olive oil instead for moisturizing, as it's anti-yeast. Check out the thrush resources page at kellymom to see if the symptoms fit:

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/...resources.html

Could also be contact dermatitis - have you changed detergents lately? or maybe your baby's latch is changing with new teeth or something? I dunno, I'm just brainstorming...


----------



## kimmysue2 (Feb 26, 2003)

bets me I have the same thing. its been going on for awhile now. Its starting to look better. My son is 21 months and my mom thinks its because he is such a stong nurser.


----------



## Wildcrafter (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks you guys. My 21 mo old is currently cutting 2 canines. But I am also going to check out the thrush. And will stop the cocoa butter and lanolin. So nice to have this resource to hear from other women!

Mary


----------



## MonicaS (Oct 27, 2002)

It's thrush! I had it for almost 3 months which ended about a month ago. I had the EXACT same scaly red ring around my nips. I tried all the natural remedies, but I finally had to use prescription liquid Nystatin on it to get rid of it. I just got it again last week. It was gone this last time in 3 days since I used the Nystatin right away. Thrush can be very stubborn.

I find I easily get cracked nips when I get thrush. If you get cracks around the base of your nips, it feels better to soak in a tiny cup of very warm water before you nurse. After you get rid of the thrush, the cracks should heal up and stay away.

Good luck w/ it.


----------

